# looking for guitarist in Hamilton



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

my buddy and i (vox/guitar and bass) have started a new group 
and we're looking for a lead guitarist (i'm more of a songwriter)
-also looking for a drummer but i know this isn't the place for that-

something like "pop rock w/ big choruses" (3 1/2 minute radio songs)

influences range from 
u2,the killers,the cure,queens of the stoneage,the who,
dan lanois,beatles,bowie,queen (the original one) 
arcade fire,stars,many more 

basically we're weekend warriors/dreamers
and want to have fun and do a few shows

email
[email protected]


----------

